# Muratic acid and hydrogen peroxide



## tingtong (Aug 2, 2011)

I started with muratic acid in a 5 gallon bucket and filled half way up with broken up video cards. Then I added hydrogen peroxide. It dissolved all the silver and some of the componets on the board. It looks like it remove the gold, but not sure. Is it dissolved or is there some still on the board.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 2, 2011)

Start reading before you go any further.
You have to make stannous chloride to answer the question of where your gold is.

Jim


----------



## tingtong (Aug 2, 2011)

will the stannous chloride tell me if there is more gold on the boards, Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 2, 2011)

No, it tells you if it is in solution.
You should start out with trimmed gold fingers to learn with.
Doing whole boards isn't recommended even if you know what you are doing 
because of the waste you will have to deal with.

Jim


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Aug 2, 2011)

For starters, I would always trim your video cards. Break it all down a little further. Trim the gold "fingers" off the cards and process them separately. I don't know how much you're processing, but you might be using more chemicals than you need to if you just have a couple pounds of this stuff. Luckily, you can reuse the HCL/peroxide mix. Take Jim's advice, stop what you're doing. Read and search all you can on the forum. Read Hoke. Oh, and read Hoke again. Check out Lazersteve's signature line. He has amazing videos that show you how to do what you're attempting. This shouldn't take the place of reading though. This sounds a lot like my first attempt, and if you slow it down now... it will pay off in spades later. My two cents. Best of luck, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## tingtong (Aug 2, 2011)

But what about all the silver on the board


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 2, 2011)

It probably isn't silver. Its probably tin or lead and other stuff
you didn't want to get in the mix with your gold.
Studying the forum for a few days will do wonders for you.
Your bucket can wait if you have it in a safe spot and cover it.

Jim


----------



## floppy (Aug 2, 2011)

I would certainly recommend watching Steve's video on fingers in A.P. If you just listen to him a follow step for step, you WILL get good results, assuming the fingers you start with have gold on them.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 2, 2011)

If the HCl + H2O2 dissolved it, it was definitely not silver.


----------



## Acid_Bath76 (Aug 2, 2011)

tingtong said:


> But what about all the silver on the board


 Tin? nickel? lead? If there's silver on a video card... someone tell me. ... please.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 3, 2011)

Acid_Bath76 said:


> tingtong said:
> 
> 
> > But what about all the silver on the board
> ...




A classic example of a little knowledge been a dangerous thing.....and in this particular activity it really can be!

Tingtong put all your chemicals away and start studying before you do yourself or someone else some harm, even household chemicals many of which we use, can be extremely hazardous if not treated with respect and with a knowledge of the chemistry at work. Start with Hoke and read the forum handbooks and take a tour round lazersteves site and then perhaps you might be ready to start your actual refining.


----------



## Geo (Aug 3, 2011)

there will be no significant amount of silver on video cards.silver from computer scrap is measured in ounces per ton,the two most recovered PM's from computer scrap is gold and palladium.


----------

